# Ice-N-Easy Question



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Anyone use them? Yay or Nay? Looking to pick up some additional rods for the kids and maybe wife, and wanted to know if this would be worth it.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I use a couple of them. The best thing is they usually come with a spring bobber that makes a BIG difference in catching fish.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I have one and I love it. I didn't know what it was originally until I saw them on ksl. Then I figured out how it fit together and took it out one day. It worked really well, as advertised and is a great design. I like the bobber and style of the base. It makes it really easy to have a good quick hookset. My young daughters are able to consistently hook fish with them too because it is so natural. Great product


----------

